# G700 Tastenbelegung



## Hern (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab seit kurzem eine Logitech G700 und blicke noch nicht ganz durch wie ich da die Tasten belegen kann.

Also die 4 Daumentasten und die Mittelradtaste gingen ja noch ganz einfach (mit ingame Tastenbelegung über die Optionen) aber wie beleg ich denn die anderen Tasten ? Die werden von WoW scheinbar nicht erkannt.

Ich hab mal gehört, dass das über makros gegehn soll, aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich keinen Schimmer wie ich das mach 

Wär prima wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Dezember 2010)

Du musst wahrscheinlich die Logitech-Software zu der Maus installieren um weitere Tasten belegen zu können.


----------



## Hern (18. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antwort, aber Setpoint hatte ich schon runtergeladen.

Mittlerweile klappt auch alles, ich hatte etwas übersehen und zwar, das Profil in dem ich die Tastenbelegungen gespeichert hatte auch zu aktivieren 

Jetzt komm ich auch mit den Makros klar


----------



## Eisdrachen1 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi...

Ich habe seit ein paar Stunden die G700. Also nach langem hin und her und ausprobieren (habe im übrigen die aktuellste Software von Logitech runtergeladen), so kann ich immer noch nicht die seitlichen 4 Tasten im Spiel unter den Tastatureinstellungen belegen. 
Ich habe auch ein neues Profil erstellt und gespeichert und im Spiel an der Maus auch angewählt. Aber ich kann höchtens 2 Tasten davon belegen. Mnachmal funktioniert auch nur eine...   
In der Einstellung für mein Profil unter "Tasten", habe ich die Standarttasten gewählt.
Ich denke, ich mache da irgendwas voll falsch. Komplizierte Makros wollte ich nicht, sondern das ich nur die 5 Tasten im Spiel belegen kann und das haut vorne und hinten nicht hin.

Ich verzweifel schon langsam...  

Wäre super lieb, wenn mir hier jemand einen Tip geben könnte. Danke schon mal und allen die das hier lesen ... einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr....


----------



## Hern (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Eisdrachen,

ich hab die Tasten einfach so belegt : Ingame eine Aktion aussuchen, die man mit einer Taste aufrufen will und der gibt man dann eine Tastaturbelegung, also etwa F1. Dann im Setpoint ein Makro erstellen und zwar ganz einfach das Makro F1. So und da du alle Tasten frei belegen kannst, wählst du für deine Wunschtaste Makro und zwar F1 und du hast die Fähigkeit da wo du sie haben willst. Und das kannst du dann bei allen Tasten wiederholen.

Viele Grüße und dir auch einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Eisdrachen1 (31. Dezember 2010)

Super klasse...

Vielen, vielen Dank. Hat alles geklappt....


----------



## myadictivo (28. Oktober 2011)

moin,

ich hab seit heute auch die g700 (aktuelle software installiert) und ich kann die tasten auch nicht belegen.
erkannt werden nur die g4 und g5 seitentasten.

ich habe 2 profile angelegt. general und wow. im wow profil habe ich alle tasten per software auf "standardtaste" gestellt.

ich wechsel dann von hand auf das wow profil. das automatische erkennen und umschalten (verknüpfung mit dem launcher und der wow.exe) funktioniert schon nicht.

wenn ich dann ingame versuche die seiten und tasten oben zu belegen, werden diese nicht erkannt.

ich möchte eigentlich nicht den umweg gehen alle fähigkeiten erst tasten zuzuweisen und dann den tasten nochmals per software ne maustaste zuzulegen. also wie kann ich ingame direkt die tasten belegen.

edit : okay, habs jetzt doch so wie oben gesagt gestaltet und makros angelegt für die tasten


----------



## mristau (29. Oktober 2011)

WoW, Windows und auch die meisten anderen Spiele erkennen max. 5 Maustasten, die anderen Tasten müssen über die Maustreiber mit einer Tastenkombination belegt werden. Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du ungebräuchliche Tastenkombinationen nutzt, z.B. Strg-Shift-Alt-Maustaste 2 damit du mit nix in die Quere kommst.

Automatischer Profilwechsel muss auch im Treiber explizit eingestellt werden, Standard ist hier der Wechsel über die G11 Taste

Bei der Razer Naga ist das übrigens genau gleich, die 12 Tasten an der Seite werden vom Treiber automatisch auf das Numpad gelegt


----------



## mage power (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich hab auch die Maus, wie habt ihr aber die Profile angelegt?


----------



## Nayco (6. Januar 2012)

Hern schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, aber Setpoint hatte ich schon runtergeladen.
> 
> Mittlerweile klappt auch alles, ich hatte etwas übersehen und zwar, das Profil in dem ich die Tastenbelegungen gespeichert hatte auch zu aktivieren
> 
> Jetzt komm ich auch mit den Makros klar



Hallo Hern , 
ich habe die Logitech G700 auch, aber ich blicke da echt noch nicht durch was und wie genau ich was machen muss... 
Habe dir auch eine PN geschrieben. LG


----------



## myadictivo (6. Januar 2012)

du mußt ingame die skills ner taste zuweisen.
ich hab einfach auf dem nummernblock der tastatur die zahlen genommen.
dann mußt du jeder zahlen in der maussoftware je ein marko zuordnen.

jetzt hast du also ingame den skills je die zahlen zugeordnet und die zahlen per maussoftware in ein makro verpackt.
jetzt kannst du ebenfalls in der jeweiligen maussoftware einfach den makros die seitentasten zuordnen.

funktioniert wunderbar und ich konnte sogar mein wow profil problemlos in swtor übernehmen ohne nochmal alles neu machen zu müssen.
einfach den skills in tor die selben zahlen zugewiesen wie in wow


----------

